# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Roda SZ Hrvatske vas poziva

## Poslid

12.04.2007. (četvrtak) s početkom u 17:30 održat će s otvoreni sastanak podružnice. 
Biliži se obilježavanje Dana planete Zemlje koji ćemo i mi obilježiti, pa vas pozivamo da nam se pridružite u ovoj akciji.
Pozivamo sve forumašice i forumaše s "našeg područja" koji su zainteresirani za naš rad, žele se pridružiti ili nas samo žele upoznati da dođu na sastanak.

Mjesto događaja:
Dječji vrtić Loptica, Čakovec, Tina Ujevića 2 - dvorana.

To vam je blizu Plodina ili blizu Vajde.  Od nadvožnjaka se skrene desno prema Plodinama i zatim prva ulica lijevo. Vrtić je s desne strane.

----------


## alec

poslid, hvala na detaljnom objašnjenju.
vidimo se u četvrtak :D  :D

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

To je u našem susjedstvu  :D 
Dolazi i potomstvo ili samo "veliki"? Da organiziram čuvanje?

----------


## Riana

zadnji put je bila i hrpa potomaka :D

----------


## Amalthea

Potomstvo poželjno   :Smile:

----------


## alec

a kaj je s nama koji nemamo potomke :? ?

----------


## Poslid

> a kaj je s nama koji nemamo potomke :? ?


Progledat ćemo ti kroz prste  :Laughing:  

Naravno da su dobrodošli i oni bez potomka i oni koji potomke imaju tek samo "u srcu".

----------


## Poslid

podižem.

----------


## Amalthea

> a kaj je s nama koji nemamo potomke :? ?


alec, sorry.   :Embarassed:  

kad sam napisala 




> Potomstvo poželjno


mislila sam da oni koji imaju potomstvo, uzmu isto sa sobom.   :Love:

----------


## Poslid

Ima još zainteresiranih?

----------


## martinaP

Ja ne mogu.

----------


## linda_p

Ja cu doci. S jednim deckom koji zna biti vrlo glasan.   :Smile:    Nadam se samo da ce biti dobre volje.

----------


## Amalthea

Mi otpadamo.

Bili ujutro kod urologa, ali rade popodne. 
Zapisala nas za 16 sati.   :Sad:

----------


## alec

Na žalost i ja otpadam. iskrsnule su mi obaveze na faxu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .
cure želim vam ugodno druženje.

----------


## Poslid

Amalthea, ali ti još stigneš doći. Pa nećete valjda biti sat i pol.

----------


## Amalthea

Nemam pojma... ne znam zapravo kak bude raspoložen poslije.
Ako stignemo, doći ćemo.

----------


## Riana

I mi, ako stignemo...

----------


## Poslid

Eh da, sad na kraju neće nitko doći  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Riana

ma nije valjda?

----------


## hildegard

ja ću doći, Nataša će doći, Lidija ti ćeš doći!
Žao mi je ako nas ne bude više ali kaj se more

----------


## lege

cure ko prvo da vas pozdravim   :Kiss:  
Poslid i ja bi  vam se pridružila za ubuduće pošto sam tek sad vidla za ovo, a jazzmama i meni je "Loptica" u susjedstvu(možda smo si i susede negde?!?)pozdrav od jedne nove forumašice :D

----------


## lege

i cure ja bi pitala dal mogu kod vas kupiti one majice "NE po guzi " i mamino čudo(vište), ja bi kupila mojim curama  :Klap:

----------


## Poslid

U subotu 21.04. imat ćemo štand u varaždinu, mislim da u dućanskoj, pa možeš doći.

A ja sam jaaaaako blizu Loptice, babylove još bliže, pa me baš zanima gdje ste to vas dvije  :Smile:  

Može na pp

----------


## jazzmama

Poslid, ja bi isto nekoliko majičica, ali nemam tokom tjedna prijevoz, a vikendom smo u Mihaljevcu na "baušteli". Da li imaš šta u Čk, ja bi kupila 2 ili 3 Rodine majice sebi, iste Katji i još jednu ako ima za MD   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Majica trenutno nemamo, ali se nadamo da će ih na štandu biti.   :Heart:

----------


## Hera

Cure, do kad bude štand?

Ja bih rado došla napokon vidjeti uživo (već jedno 3-4put me uvijek nešto spriječilo) te platnene (a i neke Rode koje znam samo virtualno  :Smile:  ), ali moj mali miš tijekom noći tak malo jede, valjda samo da si ugasi žeđ, a ujutro hoće pojesti i mene i sebe i jede svakih najviše sat vremena, tako da se do podne samo hranimo i ako je dobar dan, zalomi se sat spavanja. 

Pa ne znam baš kak da izvedemo taj jutarnji posjet gradu, a on još ne želi biti u kolicima...a rado bih ga malo prošetala, ako bude ok vrijeme, samo vjerojatno ne odmah ujutro.

----------


## Poslid

9-13

----------


## hildegard

majice imamo ali samo za dječicu, za nas velike ništa

----------


## nn24

evo napokon je i ova plavuša (u duši) skužila da postoji i pravi topic o pravim međimurkama pa da vam se pridruži u čavrljanju! khm...dugo mi je trebalo!!!  

evo ja iz čakovca, trudna, u 20. tjednu, termin 15.09., uživam u sunčeku a danas idem čak i u vž pa se nadam da ću vidjet štand Rode!! 

pozdrav svima, čujemo se još


(p.s. naknadno skužila da ste sad na ovom topicu pa samo prepisujem, uf što ova trudnoća otupljuje i oglupljuje  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## jazzmama

nn24, prvo kada sam vidjela da si budna od 6h išla sam  :shock: ,spavaj dok možeš   :Laughing:  ; a onda sam pročitala tvoj termin, moj je bio na isti dan prošle godine, ali je Katja malo odužila, rodila se dan kasnije - možda će nam klinci biti s razmakom točno 1god. :D 
Dobro došli!!  :Heart:

----------


## nn24

hvala na dobrodošlici!
kaj da ti velim, otkad sam trudna spavam jako malo, nesanica me stalno lovi, što definitivno nije bio problem prije trudnoće ( onda sam spavala i više od 12 sati dnevno bez frke!)

pozdrav i dobro jutro svima

----------

